# my ho layout



## cosmos2002

Just a few quick pics from my current layout. Full explanation in the layout forum and my website trainsinmaltaorg.ipage.com.


----------



## Mayhem

I use same type of trees on my layout. I don't have the patients to "make"them...


----------



## golfermd

Looks great. I love the detail.


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi all

Next stage complete. I have inserted a cable car between the mountains. The model is a heavily converted old Brawa. Everything else, including the panoramic lift, is scratchbuilt.


----------



## kix662003

Wow! Great photos of a super layout! One of the best I've ever seen. Great website too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## timdrum

Very nice layout! The lift looks great


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks


----------



## Hondarado

Nice Detail....Great work...:appl:


----------



## cosmos2002

thank you all for your comments.
I decided to add some colour and movement by adding hot air balloons. The small ones a're a kit I found on the net which I hand painted. The big one is all paper which I scratch built using the gore pattern.
I am happy with the result but have added more work because now I have to paint the ceiling and the upper wall.

Plan and plan but something new always crops up


----------



## Hondarado

That is a great Idea with the Balloons...That goes great with your Layout....I'll be watching for more from you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good. :thumbsup:

We have another member who built almost the same exact thing in "another" thread.


----------



## Model Train Structures

Outstanding layout; I particularly like the water and shoreline.

D.A.


----------



## cosmos2002

Latest pic


----------



## gator do 65

Cosmo,
I've been following your web site/posts and the big pic is beyond awesome! In fact I really don't think there are any words or combination of words that could discribe or compliment your layout!
You have talent's beyond human!

One question, How many feet of track do you have?


----------



## Howard1975

That's a very amazing layout! Looks great.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. If I am not mistaken I have laid 80m or approx 265ft of track excluding the tram line.


----------



## gator do 65

Thank you


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice rock work and coloring!


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## maantoline

awesome layout, great detail so much going on. great job


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice layout. Like the rock work.


----------



## vikramgoel

Great side, loved the rock work and the bridges


----------



## cosmos2002

Thank you all for the comments. Keep visiting the website for regular updates.


----------



## cosmos2002

Update. Mainline nearly finished.


----------



## cosmos2002




----------



## mmixsetup

That is a wicked Layout there. 
How large is it?


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi. Thanks. Have a look at the website. It has a detailed description.


----------



## Kelly Wood

What a great layout. Love the cable cars... and everything else. I'm scratch building a good bit of my new layout.

Nice work.


----------



## cosmos2002

Thanks. Keep at it. Scratchbuilding is tons of fun and satisfaction.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Love the dam and water scene with the lighthouse! The hot air balloons are a nice touch too!

-J.


----------



## Brakeman06

Very impressive :appl: I can see how and why this becomes addictive for the hobbyists. 

Your display stirs up memories of my dad's trains circling the ol' family basement, and the trips we made to the Carnegie Science Center to bask in the glory of their Lionel exhibit.


----------



## MtRR75

Nice job of vegetating the rock-faces -- very realistic.


----------



## Gramps

Great work!


----------



## WxToad

Wow! Very nice. Your website pix are great - neat to follow your progress.


----------



## cosmos2002

thanks. appreciated.


----------

